# بطارية شحن برا المنزل



## ام الوليــد (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بطارية شحن بقوة 5600 ميلي واط مع كشاف
تشحن الجوالات ما يقارب 3 - 4 مرات حسب نوع الجوال

يوجد معها ثلاث وصلات ( للايفون - البلاك بيري - النوكيا ) 

تستطيع تركيب وصله السامسونج وغيرها من الجوالات بهذه البطارية عن طريق وصله اليو اس بي الخاصة بالسامسونج او غيرها

متوفرة باللون الاسود وحجمين صغير وكبير




[/URL]

للتواصل 
واتس اب لااستقبل مكالمات
0533870877​


----------



## ام الوليــد (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: بطارية شحن برا المنزل*

استغفر الله


----------



## ام الوليــد (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: بطارية شحن برا المنزل*

استغفر الله


----------



## ام الوليــد (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: بطارية شحن برا المنزل*

استغفر الله


----------



## ام الوليــد (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: بطارية شحن برا المنزل*

استغفر الله​


----------



## ام الوليــد (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: بطارية شحن برا المنزل*

استغفر الله​


----------



## ام الوليــد (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: بطارية شحن برا المنزل*

استغفر الله​


----------

